# Arriar



## TraductoraPobleSec

Bones, amics.

Jo quan es fa de nit les persianes les *arrio*. En canvi, quan em llevo, les *pujo*. Hi ha un antònim d'*arriar* que sigui una mica més "elaborat" o "sofisticat" que *pujar*?


----------



## betulina

Doncs només se m'acudeix *hissar*, però ho associo únicament a les banderes... o les veles.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, sí: hi deixaré pujar.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Vaja, jo sempre obro i tanco la persiana...


----------



## Dixie!

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Vaja, jo sempre obro i tanco la persiana...



Jo la pujo o la baixo.

I ara ni això, apreto un botonet...


----------



## Mei

Dixie! said:


> Jo la pujo o la baixo.



Jo també les pujo o les baixo.... encara res de botons. (¬¬)

Mei


----------



## betulina

Doncs jo les tiro amunt i avall.


----------



## albada

Aquí el que s'arria és la tramuntana quan comença a bufar


----------



## ampurdan

albada said:


> Aquí el que s'arria és la tramuntana quan comença a bufar


 
Encara no ho havia sentit dir així, jo. És com si la tramuntana fós una bèstia, no? Força adient.

"Ara es gira tramuntana", sí.


----------



## xupxup

Traductora, a casa també arriem les persianes, i pel matí les aixequem. Però aquesta paraula sí que s'està perdent. La iaia, per exemple, sempre ens deia "posa't un cinturó que portes els pantalons arriats / que se t'arrien els pantalons." Ara m'hi has fet pensar, però em sembla que si no no la dic mai normalment.


----------



## albada

Hola, 
he hagut de recórrer al diccionari per recordar un altre significat d'arriar: "arriar el macho", segur que tots heu sentit i dit "arri" quan jugàveu a cavalls. Per això segurament es diu "arriar la tramuntana", com si fos una bèstia. 
Per altra banda, el significat d'afluixar, deixar anar, no l'havia sentit mai excepte en "arriar les veles", pensant que potser era un castellanisme.


----------



## llenyador

Jo també les tiro amunt i avall...."arriar" no, la veritat. La paraula "arriar" la feiem servir per jugar a cavalls i no com a verb: arri cavall!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Traductora, a casa també arriem les persianes, i pel matí les aixequem. Però aquesta paraula sí que s'està perdent. La iaia, per exemple, sempre ens deia "posa't un cinturó que portes els pantalons arriats / que se t'arrien els pantalons." Ara m'hi has fet pensar, però em sembla que si no no la dic mai normalment.


 
Xupxup, nosaltres sempre d'acord, oi? Amb això de ser penedesencs... 

Doncs ara que et llegeixo (després de la PETITA GRAN PAUSA algueresa)... i tant que a casa meva es diu això d'anar amb els pantalons arriats... Potser és un ús bastant restringit de la nostra zona, molt més peculiar del que es pugui pensar, no?


----------

